# Two_Rivers Journal



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

2020 Lawn Journal

Ended the year with a broken rear axel on my Mclane and did not mow after September. Stopped fertilizing but it grew to over an inch and I maintained with my rotary till winter.

Took this about a week after the axel snapped before it got out of hand.



Replaced it in January and started the scalp after the Texas Winterstorm.

Brought it down to .75 to start. 
Verticut with SunJoe (multiple passes were needed since the spacing between blades is not ideal). 
Brought it down a couple more times and ended just under 7/16. Plan to maintain at 5/8.





Looking forward to the year and may upgrade the mower at some point. Good luck everybody :thumbup:


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Waiting for more green up before apply the first fertilizer of year. It's hard to tell in the picture but it's maybe 35% greened up.

Texas Freeze killed pretty much all my plants but the flower beds were in need of new plants anyway. 
Trimmed back the box woods against the brick, planted azaleas that hopefully grow quickly.

Applied my 6 month ant/bug treatment.


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Cleaned up the edges on the sidewalk and street today. Mower at my maintenance height and got the smallest bit of green and 85,000 leaves.

The late frost really set me back and the lawn has taken a bit to bounce back. I have not applied any nitrogen yet but will soon. At what percentage green up does everyone else make their first application?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Whoa! That's greening up quickly.


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks Redtwin!

Applied my first fertilizer of the year, a balanced 12-12-12. Also manually aerated around them tree ring where grass is slowest to fill in. May try some humic per suggestions but I also need to prod around a little and determine if there is some trash/rocks from the builder. Wouldn't be the first ones pulled out.


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Pulled the trigger on a used H-20 this weekend! I need to make an adjustment to the reel to bed knife so it cuts paper (maybe a ************ but the previous owner said he had done it recently).

Went for a test run at my maintenance height but wasn't cutting really anything off... so went for a mini scalp cause why not. It looked almost better because I was able to cut tons of pesky harder stolons that the verticuter pulled up and the Mclane wasn't able to handle.

Took the Mclane for one last dance in the backyard before cleaning her up for the next owner which is my brother but he doesn't know it yet. Going to surprise him next weekend during the masters.





For the first time the forecast looks favorable for some consistent growing days so hopefully it'll take off


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Not 100% greened up but the side yard that gets more sun is almost there.


----------



## LukenoAg (Jun 10, 2020)

Looking good!!


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Grass confetti





Rainy day mow after some routine reel maintenance. Backlapped and greased all the fittings. I'm hoping a soggy mow only helped some of the bumps in the yard.


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Does anyone else have the staggered fence that is super annoying to keep edged properly? I finally gave up and am just calling it the rough. What does everyone else do?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I keep mulch next to my fence. Gives me a margin to catch weeds coming in from my neighbors.


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Applied .75 # of N this morning ahead of the rain.


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

ionicatoms said:


> I keep mulch next to my fence. Gives me a margin to catch weeds coming in from my neighbors.


I've considered a fence line bed with some type evergreen filling the fence line but my landscaping game is pretty weak to be honest.

I've actually considered going out with shears...


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Finally got to mow! Between the rain and a sick toddler and wife the grass got pretty long. Had some scalping in some areas so I'll definitely need to raise it up on the next mow or go for a reset scalp.



I may need to bump up the annual leveling project since I'm already ready for a reset. 👍


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Subscribing based on the hat in the first picture, but also for common bermuda care tips.


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Thank and gigem @dubyadubya87!


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

I haven't done very well updating the journal lately so here is a leveling project. Tackled the front yard only on Saturday since my help was out of town. Glad for temps for a quick rebound but will be feeling this for a good bit.







The area by the front door took the most sand, it used to be a flowerbed that was removed and still trying to get it up to height of the rest of the lawn.


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Recovery has been swift thus far, picture below is 11 days post sand.



We had a washout that hopefully didn't do too much damage. I'm most worried about a 'valley' where the side yard drains.


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Kept the plan simple this year with a balanced fertilizer (I need a new soil test soon), water and lots of mowing.

I'm at 3x a week with HOC about .65 on Tifway 419 no PGR right now. It's not much but it's honest work. Wish I could stripe it like a lot of the rest of you guys here! Maybe next year the budget will allow for a greens mower.


----------

